# First 10G Planted



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Here's a pic of my first planted tank. I researched and learned all about planted tanks for months before this was set up and it paid well off. The tank was a convert from a breeding tank, so it was already cycled. Here it is at 2 weeks, all plants still growing strong. I was really excited about the plants and bought so many, but I heard that you can't have too many plants so I went for it. I thought all these plants were so beautiful so I went for a big variety. I also went for a certain look that I thought would be cool. If you look to the left and the right, there are passageways for my little rams. (kinda like a back cave) They totally love it. They spend so much time back there now that I never see them! 

Tank:
10G w/ Whisper Filter
Heater- 78F
DIY CO2 (Plants growing like crazy)
1- 15W 18000K Power-Glo 
1- 15W Reef-Sun 50/50 (For more wattage & brighter colors)
Seachem Fluorite underneath black gravel

Fish:
3- Dwarf Rams (By the way, does anyone know what kind of species this is exactly? The LFS said that they were different than other dwarf rams (hybrid), I myself haven't seen these before. They're not as bright as other rams, and much smaller than most dwarves I've seen.)
1- Dwarf Botia 
1- Violet Apple Snail

Plants:
Baby Tears (Hemianthus micranthemoides) 
Java Moss (Vesicularia Dubyana) 
Glossostigma (Glossostigma elatinoides) 
Wisteria ( Hygrophila difformis) 
Rotala Magenta (Rotala macrandra v. 'Narrow Leaf') 
Red Temple ( Telanthera roseafolia) 
Parrot's Feather (Myriophyllum aquaticum) 
Petchii (Cryptocoryne petchii) 
Lilaeopsis (Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae) 
Dwarf Aquarium Lily ( Nymphaea stellata ) 
Temple (Hygrophila corymbosa v "stricta") 
Amazon Small (Echinodorus bleheri) 
Water Sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides) 
2x Banana (Nymphoides aquatica) 
Red Marble Val ( Vallisneria gigantea "Red") 
Italian Val ( Valisneria Spiralis "Red") 

There are 4 plants that are in the tank that aren't listed, because I got them and forgot what they were. If you see any in the pic that you don't see on the list, please tell me what they are, and where in the pic it's located so I can figure out what they are, thanks. 



















By the way, my camera makes the tank look darker. I tried to brighten it up with Photoshop but this is the best I can do. 

Here's a couple pics of the inhabitants.

One of my rams









Two Rams


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Edit: OK, the four plants that I don't have a clue what they are are at:
(I know it's hard to see, I'll get other close-up pics and post later)

1- On the right side between the Amazon and the Parrot's Feather.
2. To the right (your right) of the Wisteria (in the middle) kinda behind the banana. You can see it up close in the pic with the two rams. It's to the right of the Wisteria... it's some kind of fern, but don't know what kind. I got it from Petco.
3. Very very front middle in front of the Wisteria. Sword of some kind, but what variety?
4. Very left, behind the baby tears in the front. You can barely see it, but it's right "above" it kind of. It's weird, cause it looks like a Wisteria, but its leaves don't start at the bottom like other Wisterias I've seen. It has a really long stalk, and leaves start like 8 inches above the root. The leaves look like Wisteria leaves. So right now, it towers OVER the baby tears. (Kinda like a palm tree)


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I'm glad it ended up here, as I don't read the "rate my tank" thing, and I enjoyed seeing the pics of your tank!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It's fine here  But a copy maybe fine  PM Simpte to...
I have never heard about hybrid of the original Rams, to me, they're just Ram (Dwarf Butterfly Cichlid)


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Yea Im glad its here too. I wish my tank looked that good. It shows how research does actually help.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

that looks really awesome....now it makes me want to get another tank, lol


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice looking tank. Are you looking for critiques of your aquascape? You have melon sword in there. Hard to tell what the others are by the pic.


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Hey Simpte, that one in the middle front is a melon sword? I'll get better pics of the unidentified 3 and post when I can. Would love to figure out what the heck they are. 

As for critiques, sure. Always looking to improve.  I actually didn't know if I should have posted this in here or the pic place but I ended up doin in it here by accident anyway. My edited post (2nd post above) actually said oops, wrong forum, please move but everyone like it here so I just edited over it and decided to leave it here.  lol. 

Ya, I'm looking at these pics from work and our monitors have low color res... The pics look so dark from here at work compared to my high tech comp at home.  

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You posted in the right area. You're not just showing off your tank but looking for critiques. 
Your wisteria is really a background plant. You'll find yourself trimming it twice a week to keep it low enough to prevent blocking the other plants.
Most swords get very large, too large for a 10 or even 20 gallon tank. You have a lot of background plants in your tank, which is fine, but you will have to work to keep them down. The baby tears are in a good spot and add a nice touch. The rotala looks good but without adequate lighting, it will lose its redness. The tank looks good, you just may want to consider moving the wisteria.


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Simpte. Definitely will do that with the Wisteria. I kinda figured that. I realized I shoulda skipped on one less background and get a midground instead but loved these plants so I thought I'd put that one in the middle, but with your suggestion I'll move it. I actually used this as a starter tank and was planning to use prunings to start other tanks. (MTS with planted tanks now lol) I've been lookin out on e-bay and the papers for a 20 to make a planted tank but no luck so far. I actually have an extra 55 lying around but I'm going for tall so that won't do. Would an Amazon do better in a long or tall? All my tanks are long, I have no tall tanks but would like one to add some diversity to all my tanks. (I WAS gonna use the extra 55 for a ball python that someone was giving me but my husband won't let me have one!) 

The rotala, it won't do ok with 3WPG? I thought it would that's why I got it. I did know that it's a high light plant but I thought that 3WPG was considered high light. You're the expert so you tell me.  For now, I have the 50/50 15W reef light to add the extra wattage and add brightness (which it does a great job at, this tank is so unbelievably bright green! the pictures do no justice online!) anyway, I have an extra 15W stock light that came with the hood lying around if the 50/50 starts lookin like it's not doing its job. I hear it may cause some blue algae (or some form of algae) so if it starts I'm switching to the other light. 30 watts is the best I can do for this tank so if it won't thrive I'll have to chuck it. We'll see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The rotala will do ok with 3wpg but may still lose its color without CO2. As for most swords, as long as the tank is 16-24 inches deep they will be fine. It will outgrow a 10 gallon very quickly if nutrients are there. They are nutrient sponges (not heavy root feeders like many believe). The problem you will run into (if you want to call it a problem) is with a 10 gallon tank, evenso called midground plants may not be suitable for midground scaping. I use midgound plants like baby tears, guppygrass, and crypts in the background of my 10 gallon tank and use foreground plants for midground (dwarf sag, anubias nana, anubias petite, ect...). Ground covers (like ricca, aquatic clover, Blyxa japonica (when I can grow it) for foreground. I do like the use of the rocks in your scape. I piece of driftwood would add depth if positioned right (maybe just left of center branching right and forward). You are also not getting 3wpg over your tank. While the 50/50 bulb does help, it cant be factored in the same way as the wavelengths are not if a plants optimum area for growth. 18000K is alefully white isn't it? If possible try a 6500 or 6700 replacement for your 50/50. I guarantee you'll like the results. 8800-9325K are good bulbs too but IMO they make the tank look pinkish.


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Well, I do have CO2 in the tank. So the rotala should be good then right?

As for the 18000K, that one's on the 15W Power-Glo, not the 50/50. I'm not sure what it is on the 50/50 to tell you the truth. I just grabbed that from another tank I have which I used to brighten the colors of fish. The Power-Glo with the 18000 isn't bright at all. It's the 50/50 that's extremely bright. From my knowledge, the Power-Glo is good for plants and growth, and the 50/50 bulbs are made for coral/reef growth and color enhancement. I only have it in there to kick up the wattage and color enhancement for my rams. I do have another stock 15W that came with one of my hoods. Will that do the same or better than the 50/50? I would just hate to get rid of the 50/50 if I don't have to cause it really does add a REAL great enhancement in coloration of the tank overall. When I turn off the 50/50, it seems sooo gloomy and dark with just the one bulb. Once I turn it back on, you can REALLY see a difference in color and brightness. 

It's tough to tell how things will go. It's been two weeks, and it's still hard to tell. So far, no dying plants, no deaths, just lush color and growth. Rams are brighter, but still a little shy. The only slight trouble is the melon sword (small one in the front, that's the one you said was a melon sword right?) has one leaf turning slightly brown. That's seriously the only part of the tank that's dying. Weird cause everything else is doing great. 

Great suggestions though. If I notice the first sign of sick plants, I'll know it's the reason you said, and I will definitely fix it ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The other bulb will do better than the 50/50 (it 10000K/actinic blue fyi). If your plants are doing fine, don't change it. They will let you know if something is wrong.


----------

